# Raising a puppy in the winter or summer?



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> Is it better to raise a puppy during the spring/summer months?


Yes! Because of the housebreaking. Going outside with puppy in the middle of the night in summer is a lot better than going outside in January or February. 

Our puppy was technically a winter puppy, but we brought him home in February... so close enough to spring. It was still kinda miserable standing outside at 3AM when it's pitch black and freezing. :[



> For those who are in cold winter states, what socialization activities did/do you do with your puppy during the winter? _(keeping in mind that the puppy will not have had all of his/her vaccinations)_


Our Jacks didn't have all of his vaccinations or wasn't OK for puppy class until March... but I don't remember having any problem getting him socialized. We have a big family, a couple other dogs, and lots of neighbors and friends who like oogling puppies. We also took him for a lot of rides in the car and we carried him around the petstore.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Read this paper on puppy socialization and discuss with your breeder/vet to be:
http://www.avsabonline.org/avsabonline/images/stories/Position_Statements/puppy socialization.pdf

By far, a spring puppy is the easiest to socialize. It's MUCH easier to go out and about and visit new places and have new experiences. 

Socialization is about having great (not bad and NOT neutral) experiences with the environment, different surfaces, sounds, smells, sights,handling, as well as people/dogs. It's hard to do that when it's uncomfortable to be outside, let alone, harder to find willing people!


----------



## animallover (Jul 18, 2010)

Think about taking him/her out every 20 minutes at first...brrrr!!


----------



## wyldeflower (Aug 11, 2010)

I have had 3 puppys two in may and one in february.The ones i had in may were ok to get out the door whenever they wanted the loo as i kept it open.and i had no problems with either of them.
The one i got in February it was snowing when i got him but i still put him out for the toilet every hour and also used the training pads and within 4 days he was going to the door without a problem and using the pads if he had to at night.
I think it was easier to get the ones in may without a doubt but you cant allways get one to suit so i would play it as it transpires.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Welcome from Frederick, Maryland. Both our boys came home in October, Chester just turned 3 and Murphy is 1. While standing outside in the backyard in the cold night wearing bathrobe and boots might not be for everyone  and not pretty I might add we had no problem with raising puppies in the winter and you know how bad last winter was!!! Both dogs went to puppy classes and after shots went all kinds of places. The park on days that were not to cold, pets stores, home depot, friends homes and yards, the mall on Christmas to have picture taken with Santa  If you find the right breeder and puppy don't wait for it to get warmer. I really think we stayed inside more during this very hot summer than we did last winter with feet of snow on the ground. Good luck...can't wait to see pictures of your pup someday soon.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

I brought my puppy home the first week of January. I don't mind the cold. 

The first few nights I wore sweat pants to bed, had slip on shoes ready and a jacket on the door knob. I was very lucky though, he slept through the night after the first night.
In the am instead of hanging out in my sleep wear I immediately got dressed. Then I could take the puppy in and out without to much hassle.
Started out with taking the puppy out on leash to the exact spot I wanted him to go and over the course of time and consistency the pup got very good at going on command. 
Snow just means you have to shovel/blow to make a spot for the pup. We have to do it anyway it just means we will do it sooner rather than later. 
It is all about changing up your routine to fit in with puppy training. 

_I enrolled in puppy kindergarten to follow after he had his second set of shots. I consider socialization very important._

_I made play dates with owners that had other pups/dogs that I knew were healthy._
_I had small puppy parties where I had people come to meet and greet the new pup._
_I asked people to wear funny hats, normal hats, use umbrellas, people using canes etc to greet the pup._
I took him to the outdoor mall often for small walks. There we had the opportunity to meet all kinds of people. We had no problem meeting 100 people by the time he was 3 months old.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

In some ways I think house breaking in the winter is easier, but not on you. When you take your pup out to go potty they don't want to stay out long either so they do their business faster. 

One thing I was told, was no matter what take your pup out to go potty, then take it back inside even if only for a moment THEN go back out to play. You do not want them to think potty time is play time. 

I have house trained a LOT of dogs in winter months, got Max in Feb, Quinn in Dec, Teddi in Dec, Shadow in Dec, most of my pups have a strong understanding of what they are to do within one week of coming home. No they are not foolproof but the know to try to go outside, I just have to watch for them to signal me and that can be very subtle in a little pup. 

There are plenty of puppy socialization classes at training facilities around me. Look around you, you may find the same. 

Oh I also have a pup coming home not in Dec this time but in Nov. So another winter pup for me.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Hi there  My boy is 4months old but we got him home beginning of summer, in june. After going through most of the hard parts with him already, i personally am very thankful that it was in the summer. For the first 2 weeks he was home i was on the couch sleeping with him everynight and up 3 times a night taking him out to potty, had it been winter it would have been such a hassle. And for the socialiazing there are alot more events around my area in the summer then winter, and i find more people walk their dog in summer then winter! BUT I live up in the great white north, so quite possibley our winters are differnt. Ofcourse it has been done though, as Janine said, both her adorable boys grew up in the winter months, im pretty sure EnzosMom did the same thing with her little Enzo. As long as you have a healthy adorable pup in your arms, you wont really mind


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I've done it both ways, and definitely choose summer! Trying to get them out the door to the chosen spot in time is sure easier without having to grab coats, boots, hats etc.


----------



## TomCat'sGirl (Aug 27, 2010)

I would say spring time would be good. Potty training is much better when it's not raining or snowing lol. Keep in mind until the pup has had 3 sets of shots you shouldnt be doing to much with it as far contact with other dogs. Bye the time the puppy has had his shots you will be in the nice weather and really be able to enjoy your new puppy and outdoor activities. Good luck on search for your new baby there is alot of great info on this site.


----------



## DianaM (Feb 18, 2010)

Willow52 said:


> Trying to get them out the door to the chosen spot in time is sure easier without having to grab coats, boots, hats etc.


My thoughts exactly!! Michigan winters suck and I hate the cold. It has been so easy to just throw on some flip flops and run out the door. I can't imagine doing it in the snow :yuck:


----------



## xSLZx (Jul 25, 2010)

This is my issue!! lol we'll be getting our puppy in November i believe. Right before winter! ah! not going to be fun potty training in the cold! But there is no way i can wait all winter to get a spring/summer pup. I've already been waiting so long. We're just going to deal with it. =\
However, if you are willing to wait, i would definitely chose waiting til the warmer months.


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

I have gotten most of my dogs in the fall - to me that is the perfect time. Housebreaking is easy when there is a nip in the air, but not too cold - they don't mess around as much LOL. I got one dog in the spring....that was a muddy mess, but still easy to housebreak.

Layla is the only dog we ever got in the winter, we got her in January...right in the middle of a huge blizzard. The next week we went into temps of 40 below for a couple of weeks, then into more blizzards. It made socialization very difficult - no one was out. I often wonder if that is part of Laylas problem - she only met maybe 30 people in her first month with us. She also got sick (very lethargic) after her vaccines, we could not take her outside in those freezing temps. She had to pee on paper, which only confused her and made housebreaking a bit tougher.


----------



## TomCat'sGirl (Aug 27, 2010)

DianaM said:


> My thoughts exactly!! Michigan winters suck and I hate the cold. It has been so easy to just throw on some flip flops and run out the door. I can't imagine doing it in the snow :yuck:


I'm so jelous lol Gracie is so cute with her award I can't wait to start class with Cash so he can earn his ribbon!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I brought Tess home in the middle of a snowstorm in December last year...I personally didn't mind the cold, just make sure you have some easy slip on boots to go outside and an easy coat, because during the day you will go outside a lot and sometimes in a hurry  ! But as Tess didn't really like the wind, she understood very fast that she had to do her business before going back in the house, so potty training went really well and quick. 
I don't know about having to go outside during the night, because Tess slept through the night from day 1...I didn't bother with socialization in the first month, because she didn't have all her shots yet and most people stayed inside anyway, just the major things like others suggested: in a cart at Petsmart or Home Depot etc. Puppy class started when she was 12 weeks old and then we could take her for walks as well. It was really fun to see a little pup dashing through the snow, which in most cases was much higher than she was. Oh, that's a disadvantage: you need to make a path every time it snows, because the pup will have to be able to reach the potty spot! Anyhow, have fun deciding!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Both of our dogs were raised in FRIGID weather (this was in Illinois). When I got Flora, it was -20 degrees F outside (with the windchill) and potty training her was painful... literally. Same thing with Carmella, although I was young enough that I wasn't the one potty training her. 

Anyhow, it can be done, but ugh, if I get another puppy, it will definitely be AFTER the main part of winter is over, unless I'm down here in which case winter would be my ideal choice!

Standing in the bitter wind watching my poor puppy shiver was not my idea of a good time! And don't get me started on having to haul my butt out of bed at 2am so I could take the little girl outside to tinkle. That was just brutal.


----------



## DianaM (Feb 18, 2010)

TomCat'sGirl said:


> I'm so jelous lol Gracie is so cute with her award I can't wait to start class with Cash so he can earn his ribbon!


 
Thank you! We are so proud of her  Good luck with your classes!


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

We purposely got a summer puppy. It's not that it's that cold here in Vancouver but it rains a lot and is a bit cold so the puppy has to be dried off after being outside, and quite frankly that's a drag when you're going out every hour. 

I think you can do it either way but summer is definitely preferred. Whatever you do it is vital that you take the dog out when he's little and socialize him/her early on. They have to be socialized with things other than people too, like walking along a busy street, so no matter the weather he/she will need to get out there and explore the world. While I would never recommend dog clothing ordinarily, if it's really cold get him/her some booties and a sweater and enjoy!

BTW, Cosmo really enjoys the cooler days. It's cold today and raining and he can't stop zooming outside he's so excited! He would probably have been quite content to be a fall puppy instead.


----------



## bmore_ravens (Aug 27, 2010)

Thank you all for the input. My wife and I will certainly use this thread during our debate tonight!!

My favorite - "If you find the right breeder and puppy don't wait for it to get warmer." Great advice, Janine. The hardest part has been finding the right breeder.


----------



## katelyn29 (Jul 21, 2010)

I must say that I definitely prefer raising a puppy in sunny/warmer months. We got our first pup in October. It wasn't too bad at first, but a month or so later the cold weather kicked in and it was freezing and I live in California. It was tough getting out of bed in the middle of the night, especially when its raining. I always had my jacket, boots, on top of the crate and it was so annoying to change whenever he needed to be let out. I felt so bad keeping him cooped up all the time too. He would always want to go out, but it was just too cold. We couldn't wait til the good weather kicked it so he could go on walks and play outside. One thing that really helped with house training was leaving the back door open for him to go in and out on his own. This was before we got a dog door so it was always freezing cold in our house cause the door was always open for the dog. It was crazy I know, but it really helped him.

We just got our second puppy about a month ago, and although it will be getting cold here in a couple months I am really hoping to get her house trained so I don't have to go out in the night while its freezing. That was my most dreaded part! 

I would definitely go for the spring pup even though I know its a long ways away.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Honestly, I never gave it any thought. Sam came home in late September and was housebroken within the first week home. Ike came home in mid-March and he too potty trained within the first week. Both were brought home at 8 weeks of age and neither woke up during the night to go out. Sam did have an accident in his crate the first night, but only the first night. I would take them out before bedtime, about 11pm, and wake up about 6am...potty before breakfast and then again after breakfast. 

Welcome to the Forum from a Redskins Fan...


----------



## younggtx (Jan 30, 2009)

We had Beau in Jan of 2002, then Bodhi recently came home July 2010.
It didn't make much different for us since we live in Southern CA. and fortunate with our warm weather year round. But in your case living in Maryland and the weather does play a significant I would opt for Spring time where it would be much easier with all the outdoor activities where GR does enjoy being outside and socialize.


----------



## xSLZx (Jul 25, 2010)

To the OP: Where are you located? People here have GREAT suggestions for breeders in all areas.

Good luck in your hunt!!


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Every dog I've ever had has come home in the spring since it's so much easier. Misty was in late March, Kayla was in April, and Jasper and Chester were in May.

The biggest thing for us was potty training. Puppies have to go out very often and we just didn't want to have to keep going outside every hour in the winter.

Also, there's more people out and about in the spring/summer. This was perfect for socialization. We would always take Chester out to Starbucks or to get ice cream, and there would be plenty of people walking by to give Chester attention.

I'm sure fall/winter is workable, but I would definitely prefer bringing a puppy home in spring/summer.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Winter puppies are alot of work. Maggie came home January 30, 2010 and loved the snow. Loved going after her frozen poopsicles(which she has thankfully outgrown this yucky behavior). I love her so much and I survived it all. I think there are ups and downs to puppyhood, no matter when you choose or are able to get one to bring home. I personally wouldn't get to hung up on the time of year.


----------



## bmore_ravens (Aug 27, 2010)

I think we have found some really good breeders in the area, all of which will have puppies available at the turn of the year.... this is so difficult to decide. 

For those on the forum who did get a puppy during the winter, what socialization activities do you recommend?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

If you bring a puppy home in winter, and it is a "real" winter - with snow, ice, temperatures below 35 degrees... bundle yourself up and acclimate the puppy to the colder temps by a lot of quicky outdoor play time. Remember they come home with bare bellies so they can't stay out too long without getting cold, but they do get furry a lot faster than summer puppies. 

The other thing is scoop the puppers up and carry him into petstores. Take him with when picking up kids from school or daycare. Make a point of visiting your friends and relatives (whose well-behaved and incredibly nice dogs are not regularly going to 'daycare' or kennels where they are exposed to stuff). Visit other friends who have dog-friendly cats. Visit other friends who have little kids. Encourage those kids to play and have fun with puppy. If you or your spouse works somewhere, encourage somebody to bring the puppy to your work at lunch time or sometime during the day so all of the coworkers can come out and fuss over the puppy. Make a point of going out somewhere with puppy every week. Carry puppy on walks (remember their toesies are very sensitive and can't take prolonged exposure to snow/ice, much less the salt and toxins which are spread on our roads in winter). 

Visit the petstore every weekend. Just remember to keep puppers in your arms so he can't sniff the floor or other dogs and pick up germies. 

Have Fun!!! Remember the weeks will go by EXTREMELY fast and suddenly you will find yourself with a 15 week old puppy who is ready for puppy class. 

As you can see below, my little guy had a ball in winter... and he grew up darn fast.


----------



## bmore_ravens (Aug 27, 2010)

Great advice, Megora! Your dogs are gorgeous and certainly seemed to enjoy themselves in the snow.


----------



## Darcy's mom (Jan 11, 2010)

We brought Darcy home at the end of November, so the every two hour walking was not bad. Philadelphia doesn't get too cold until Jan/Feb and by that time she was pretty much trained. As for socialization, we took her to coffee shops, walked around town, and had play dates when she was almost completed with her vacc. We also enrolled her in obedience classes so she would be around other dogs. She loved the cold and snow. It was also good for us as it got us outside more so the winter seemed to fly by. In additon by the time spring came, she was old enough to be able to go backpacking with us.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Our puppy class trainer told us that Home Depot was a good place to bring puppies. Ours is just up the street so it was a good place to take Murphy when the weather was so bad last winter...with dog cookies in my pocket we popped in many time just to buy light bulbs or have a key made ... lots of people, little kids, shopping baskets, noise plus when I went to the pet store I spend lots more money than I did at Home Depot.  I found even just taking them for rides in the car to the bank drive thru or McDonalds for a soda was good for them...mine both love the car and our bank ladies aways have cookies for our boys. Don't forget socializing can start at your front door when people come to visit...a good time to practice sit and stay. (really I should do this more). One thing that you will find out no matter what time of year if you have a puppy or adult golden people will just come up to you and say "Can I pat your dog?" We had 3 other dogs mixed breeds (all at the bridge waiting for us now) and I don't remember very many time that people just wanted to pat them....GOLDENS attract people.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

I have to say, it was fun to raise Gilmour in the Winter. Especially this past Winter where there was lots of snow!

But then again we have a dog door leading out to a Kennel area so we didn't have to go out with him


----------



## MiniCoop's Momma (Aug 17, 2010)

I'm a Texan so I would always rather take a puppy out in the dead of winter than at 3pm in the August heat... Cooper hates the heat more than I do, so he does potty outside quickly, but he will not play outside unless it is shady or cloudy or dark.


----------

